# Door Handle Covers



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Got a few scratches on the inside handle, someone getting in and out with keys rings etc, has anyone seen / bought / got these at all

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280700010549? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Drop Les a PM he males and sells better ones


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Drop Les a PM he males and sells better ones


Whos that then on here.................. how do i get in touch ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

If I was a betting man I would guess "Les" :lol: :lol:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=13555


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

jamman said:


> If I was a betting man I would guess "Les" :lol: :lol:
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=13555


Ask a stupid question eh........................  , i found the search member part and sent a message, thanks


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

lesstatt said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > If I was a betting man I would guess "Les" :lol: :lol:
> ...


Your welcome mate :wink:


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2011)

Just fitted mine which Les sent, cracking results too.

Some pictures in this thread

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=255778


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

kayone said:


> Just fitted mine which Les sent, cracking results too.
> 
> Some pictures in this thread
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=255778


Ah ok they look ok, trust you dont have to take the door card off, how much by the way ?


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2011)

lesstatt said:


> kayone said:
> 
> 
> > Just fitted mine which Les sent, cracking results too.
> ...


They're thin pieces of leather which match the interior and just glue into place after some marking out. No need to remove door cards, it's a fairly easy job.

£5 inclusive of delivery and instructions to fitting


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

kayone said:


> lesstatt said:
> 
> 
> > kayone said:
> ...


Yup i ordered some, thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

You know it makes sense and I must be mad selling them for just £5 inc first class P&P along with simple to follow fitting instructions. IMO they match the cars interior far better than those eBay ones as well.


----------



## kayone (Dec 9, 2011)

les said:


> You know it makes sense and I must be mad selling them for just £5 inc first class P&P along with simple to follow fitting instructions. IMO they match the cars interior far better than those eBay ones as well.


Absolutely! I should be in commission I've got you two sales today


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

kayone said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > You know it makes sense and I must be mad selling them for just £5 inc first class P&P along with simple to follow fitting instructions. IMO they match the cars interior far better than those eBay ones as well.
> ...


2? Only one so far :roll:


----------



## SteveMaybury (Jan 25, 2010)

Make that two after all :wink:

Les, you have PM.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Got a few orders for sets of these now. Anybody else want any £5 a pair inc first class P&P and easy to do guide. You simply attach them by gluing around your original handles no need to remove them and fitted in 15mins.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

les said:


> Got a few orders for sets of these now. Anybody else what any £5 a pair inc first class P&P and easy to do guide. You simply attach them by gluing around your original handles no need to remove them and fitted in 15mins.


Hi Les I'm after some but can't PM yet , can you PM me with details pls ?

Thnx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PM sent.



nilrem said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Got a few orders for sets of these now. Anybody else want any £5 a pair inc first class P&P and easy to do guide. You simply attach them by gluing around your original handles no need to remove them and fitted in 15mins.
> ...


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

SteveMaybury said:


> Make that two after all :wink:
> 
> Les, you have PM.


Make that three :-D 
Les,placed an order.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

To all those who have paid me I will post the covers either tomorrow or Thursday. Thanks.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

les said:


> To all those who have paid me I will post the covers either tomorrow or Thursday. Thanks.


Les, you have a PM


----------



## ROS225 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll have a pair Les..

Not sure if i can PM yet as im a newbie?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PM sent.


ROS225 said:


> I'll have a pair Les..
> 
> Not sure if i can PM yet as im a newbie?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All handle cover posted this afternoon at 3pm via first class post. Any issues do PM me. Would be good to see some before and after pic's as well.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

les said:


> All handle cover posted this afternoon at 3pm via first class post. Any issues do PM me. Would be good to see some before and after pic's as well.


Will do Les, looking forward to getting it done. :lol:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay so I had the time to fit the door handle covers, which Les very kindly supplied, over the weekend.

Very simple and easy to do, just follow the instructions which Les supplies with the leather covers. I decided to fit mine with the "suede" side outwards.

As promised, here's a couple of photo's of the "Before" and "After". I apologise for the poor picture quality, I used my phone camera to take them.

Before:









After:









Mark.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! thats a novel way to fit them and I must admit one I would never of dreamed of  Must say the do look 8) though. Well done and I am glad you found the fitting easy and like them. 



NoMark said:


> Okay so I had the time to fit the door handle covers, which Les very kindly supplied, over the weekend.
> 
> Very simple and easy to do, just follow the instructions which Les supplies with the leather covers. I decided to fit mine with the "suede" side outwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

les said:


> WOW! thats a novel way to fit them and I must admit one I would never of dreamed of  Must say the do look 8) though. Well done and I am glad you found the fitting easy and like them.


Well I thought they mimic the "Alcantara" look! 

I'm well chuffed Les. Thanks again.

Mark.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

No problem Mark and its seems you have hit on another sales outlet for me.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll take some of that action.


----------



## Tagbartok (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Les.
I know this thread is over 12 months old but before I resort to EBay are you still doing the door handle covers for the TT please?
Cheers.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Tagbartok said:


> Hi Les.
> I know this thread is over 12 months old but before I resort to EBay are you still doing the door handle covers for the TT please?
> Cheers.


Yes still doing them and thete is a much newer thread on here. They are £8 a set inc P&P playable via PayPal.


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Les - ive just jumped on this bandwagon of this thread too!. Just PM'ed you


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Missus_Pod said:


> Hi Les - ive just jumped on this bandwagon of this thread too!. Just PM'ed you


Replied.


----------



## Tagbartok (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Les. I would like to order a pair please but it seems I can't PM you. 
Can you contact me so we can sort the order and payment out.
Thank you,
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

kayone said:


> lesstatt said:
> 
> 
> > kayone said:
> ...


Sorry I had to put the price up to £8 quite some time ago for 3 reasons.
1/ I used ordinary envelopes before but they were getting opened not sure ow but I changed to padded strong envelopes.
2/ The price of first class post went up a few times since I first started selling them a few years ago.
3/ The price of the leather to me also went up.

However even at £8 a set they are far cheaper than any you can buy on ebay and look very OEM. I have been told they are one of the best if not the best mod you can do to your car for under £10 esp if your handles are scratched badly which many are.

Les.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

If anyone's interested these are really nice- as Les say's they look very OEM & have improved my interior wonderfully. Very simple to fit + Les is v.quick at sending them out.

ps I'm not on commission.

Cheers
peter


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> If anyone's interested these are really nice- as Les say's they look very OEM & have improved my interior wonderfully. Very simple to fit + Les is v.quick at sending them out.
> 
> ps I'm not on commission.
> 
> ...


Thanks Peter I do try my best to get them out same day mostly if not then by the following day. Not on commission???? Hmm everybody else is :lol:


----------



## Missus_Pod (Apr 12, 2013)

Fitted mine today - many thanks Les!! an awesome product....well worth the price!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Missus_Pod said:


> Fitted mine today - many thanks Les!! an awesome product....well worth the price!


YVW and glad your pleased with them.


----------



## gav00 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ey up Les. Just bought my first TT and the grab handles are something I'm wanting to sort...

Can you please PM me so I can order a couple?

Many thanks.
Gav


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gav00 said:


> Ey up Les. Just bought my first TT and the grab handles are something I'm wanting to sort...
> 
> Can you please PM me so I can order a couple?
> 
> ...


I have PMd you mate.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gav00 said:


> Ey up Les. Just bought my first TT and the grab handles are something I'm wanting to sort...
> 
> Can you please PM me so I can order a couple?
> 
> ...


Hi Gav, I got your payment mate but not your address to send them to. :roll:


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Les, I'm after a set please, cheers

Mike

PM sent too... didn't realise I could PM now!


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi All,
These are super quality and Les is great to deal with, super quick delivery and they make one hell of a difference
steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

straut said:


> Hi All,
> These are super quality and Les is great to deal with, super quick delivery and they make one hell of a difference
> steve


Thanks mate and yes that seems the general consensus of opinion. They are just £8 a set posted to within the UK a set inc first class P&P and easy to fit instructions. All PM's replied to. Anybody else wanting some drop me a PM. Payment is via PayPal 

Lesa.


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey Les, PayPal sent & PM'd you, thanks

Mike


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mcut82 said:


> Hey Les, PayPal sent & PM'd you, thanks
> 
> Mike


Payment not arrived as yet Mike


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The only payment so far showing in my PayPal account is from Gavin and he has not sent me his address as yet.  I will check again later perhaps there is some sort of delay at the moment.


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

les said:


> mcut82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Les, PayPal sent & PM'd you, thanks
> ...


Les just sent you a screenshot to your email, payment is showing as unclaimed at the mo. 
also the email address you gave me, i sent an email to it and it bounced.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mcut82 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > mcut82 said:
> ...


Pm'd you back Mike. Sorry.


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

No worries mate PM sent and PayPal resent!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just posted 3 sets of handle covers out first class post at 4-30pm to ensure I catch the last post today sent to the following.
Gavin Hope
Mike Cutbill
Brian Niven.
Cheers guys I hope you get them tomorrow PO willing of course. :roll:


----------



## gav00 (Aug 21, 2013)

Cheers Les!


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Les! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a heads up anybody wanting a set of these. They are £8 a set inc first class P&P and easy to fit instructions I won't now be able to post any until Monday. Thanks.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

les said:


> Just posted 3 sets of handle covers out first class post at 4-30pm to ensure I catch the last post today sent to the following.
> Gavin Hope
> Mike Cutbill
> Brian Niven.
> Cheers guys I hope you get them tomorrow PO willing of course. :roll:


  thanks buddy, absolutely amazing service.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Ordered yesterday about 12pm came through the door today 11am, can't say better than that. Haven't seen them yet as I'm working but if the quality is as good as the service (which I'm sure it is  ) they will be fantastic.

Thanks again.


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

lesstatt said:


> Got a few scratches on the inside handle, someone getting in and out with keys rings etc, has anyone seen / bought / got these at all
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280700010549? ... 1423.l2649


Got some on mine with red stitching, got to say they look quite good, came from another forum member. Don't need glue or other fixings as they come with Velcro, just wrap around and pull them tight, press together. If the whole job takes any more than 5 minutes you're concentrating on something else.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LPL said:


> lesstatt said:
> 
> 
> > Got a few scratches on the inside handle, someone getting in and out with keys rings etc, has anyone seen / bought / got these at all
> ...


Yeah you can fix mine with Velcro or double sided tape but I prefer gluing as it give a better fit IME. The eBay ones also look baggy at the bottom and don't look such a good fit to me. Bit of a difference in price as well.


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Les, I am after a pair of these please!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

fishchicken said:


> Hi Les, I am after a pair of these please!


PM replied to mate along with all others.


----------



## mcut82 (Sep 15, 2013)

Les these arrived today! Many thanks great service 

Now I just have to wait until I'm off work to fit them...  [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers

Mike


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mcut82 said:


> Les these arrived today! Many thanks great service
> 
> Now I just have to wait until I'm off work to fit them...  [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


 just a 20min job Mike. Get em done. lol.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sets of Handle covers posted today first class post to the following.
Ben Hughes.
Gordon Farquhar.
Kieran Lord.

Cheers guys. 

Les.


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

An excellent product, makes the whole area look much tidier, 20 minute job


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

fishchicken said:


> An excellent product, makes the whole area look much tidier, 20 minute job


Glad you like them. What took you so long to get round to fitting them.


----------



## fishchicken (Aug 18, 2013)

The weather mainly


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Got a question les
Are they available in different colours ? And can you pm the payment details please


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaylad said:


> Got a question les
> Are they available in different colours ? And can you pm the payment details please


Different colours are ... well difficult to do in trying to get a good match. I can do red I think however. I will PM you now.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All PMs replied to guys.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All handle covers posted this morning via first class post.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Do they still have the alcantara look inside for a reverse fit?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TomQS said:


> Do they still have the alcantara look inside for a reverse fit?


Depends on the leather but if anybody wants reverse leather handles for the alcantara look I can ensure that I pick the best possible to use the covers that way.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Whats the current price mate?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TomQS said:


> Whats the current price mate?


£8 a set inc first class postage.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Got mine in the post this morning les,thanks,I'll have a go at them the weekend :wink: 
Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaylad said:


> Got mine in the post this morning les,thanks,I'll have a go at them the weekend :wink:
> Cheers


YVW mate. Should take you no more than 20 mins to fit them just follow the instructions and all should be well.


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi pal, can you PM me all the details please I'm after some

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Craig1989 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Les

Have you got an email addy as I cannot pm as I've only just joined! I'm interested in some handle covers

Regards

Craig


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have PM'd you Craig, you should be able to view and reply by hitting the reply button to it.
Les.



Craig1989 said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Have you got an email addy as I cannot pm as I've only just joined! I'm interested in some handle covers
> 
> ...


----------



## Craig1989 (Aug 6, 2014)

really sorry but i must be blind as i can't see any reply button lol


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Craig1989 said:


> really sorry but i must be blind as i can't see any reply button lol


I don't want to put my email ady up here sorry. There should be a "Send a rely" top let or hit the quote button on the right a little further down. Other new members have been able to reply. :?


----------



## AIRWAR (Jul 30, 2014)

Les,

Could you pm me please as I would like to order a set of these.

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AIRWAR said:


> Les,
> 
> Could you pm me please as I would like to order a set of these.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## spen (Jun 10, 2014)

Also interested in these Les but cannot PM :roll: Could you PM me a pic please.Thanks


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

I would be interested in some of these handle covers. Could you PM me the details on how to purchase?
Many thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All replied too and PMs sent.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All handle covers paid for have now been posted. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just 3 pairs left and it could be a while before I am able to get more leather. If you would like a set they are £8-50p payable via PayPal. PM me for details or to order a set.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just one pair of these left and it will be a couple of weeks before I have anymore leather to make them I think so be quick if you one a set £8-50p inc postage to within the UK. I only do black now sorry guys.


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Les,

Are you able to supply a set of these at the moment?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

woodybuzz said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Are you able to supply a set of these at the moment?
> 
> ...


Yes mate £8-50p a set inc P&P payable via PayPal.


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for that Les i have sent PP payment.

Cheers,


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

woodybuzz said:


> Thanks for that Les i have sent PP payment.
> 
> Cheers,


Received and set in the post today. Thanks.


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Excellent, thanks for that.
Do they with adhesive attached, if not is it best to use glue or double sided tape?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

woodybuzz said:


> Excellent, thanks for that.
> Do they with adhesive attached, if not is it best to use glue or double sided tape?


I send them out with full easy to fit instructions. I prefer Evo stick timebond contact adhesive but some have used double sided tape. Whichever you decide you provide it.


----------



## Wellsy40 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi les have you got anymore ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Wellsy40 said:


> Hi les have you got anymore ?


Yes mate I will PM you my payment details now.


----------



## Wellsy40 (Sep 14, 2014)

Payment sent , many thanks les


----------



## Grandpalemon (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Les, are these still available?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Grandpalemon said:


> Hi Les, are these still available?


 Yes I will PM you my payment details.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have enough leather for 3 or 4sets of these if anybody else is interested just £8-50p delivered first class post and easy fit instructions.


----------



## Pcbaway (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Les, I am interested in a set, if you have some left, be good if you have and you can PM me with your paypal details.

Cheers Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Pcbaway said:


> Hi Les, I am interested in a set, if you have some left, be good if you have and you can PM me with your paypal details.
> 
> Cheers Paul


PM sent.


----------



## Pcbaway (Sep 25, 2015)

Payment sent, thanks for the very fast responce Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Pcbaway said:


> Payment sent, thanks for the very fast responce Les


No payment I can see have sent you a PM.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi les. Anymore of these?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skippiestt said:


> Hi les. Anymore of these?


Yes I will PM you details now.


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

les said:


> skippiestt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi les. Anymore of these?
> ...


Thanks, payment and email sent as i couldnt hit reply cos there wasnt one


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skippiestt said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > skippiestt said:
> ...


Sorry mate it's been over an hour now and still no payment received. :?


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

Sorry mate it's been over an hour now and still no payment received. :?[/quote]

Hi, did you get my email (sent to same address as paypal). Have my confirmation from paypal and transaction id says its been sent, maybe lost in the ether, deffo on its way to you


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skippiestt said:


> Sorry mate it's been over an hour now and still no payment received. :?


Hi, did you get my email (sent to same address as paypal). Have my confirmation from paypal and transaction id says its been sent, maybe lost in the ether, deffo on its way to you[/quote]

Replied to your email.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All 3 sets of handle covers ordered were posted this afternoon first class post. 
Cheers.


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

les said:


> All 3 sets of handle covers ordered were posted this afternoon first class post.
> Cheers.


Thanks , arrived and fitted today


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skippiestt said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > All 3 sets of handle covers ordered were posted this afternoon first class post.
> ...


Great, Lets see some pic's now.


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

les said:


> skippiestt said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Here we go - before:


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

after:


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

and other side:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skippiestt said:


> and other side:


Looks a good job and makes a hell of a difference compared to the marked hard rubber coating on the handles.


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

les said:


> skippiestt said:
> 
> 
> > and other side:
> ...


Does look loads better and instructions were good thanks..

also fitted a cd changer (was missing) and fixed a few rattles while i was inside so productive day all round


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skippiestt said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > skippiestt said:
> ...


Glad all went well and you found the instructions simple to follow.


----------



## burtz (Sep 7, 2015)

How much are these? And are they easy to fit? Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burtz said:


> How much are these? And are they easy to fit? Thanks


£8-50p inc first class postage. Payment via PayPal delivered to within the UK. Easy to fit no need to remove the door cards or handles and I supply easy fit instructions. Just look at the comments on here.


----------



## skippiestt (Mar 19, 2016)

burtz said:


> How much are these? And are they easy to fit? Thanks


I can confirm they are easy to fit


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

skippiestt said:


> burtz said:
> 
> 
> > How much are these? And are they easy to fit? Thanks
> ...


 Cheers and far easier than having to remove both the door cards and handles which I understand can be a bit of a struggle to do but never tried myself as no need with my handle covers.


----------



## Eddtt (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Les, Are you still doing these?
Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Eddtt said:


> Hi Les, Are you still doing these?
> Thanks


Yes mate.


----------



## Eddtt (Sep 10, 2016)

Brilliant! Can I get a set please.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Eddtt said:


> Brilliant! Can I get a set please.


PM sent.


----------



## Eddtt (Sep 10, 2016)

Payment has been sent. Hopefully get to you soon.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Eddtt said:


> Payment has been sent. Hopefully get to you soon.


Got it, a set will be in the post to you tomrrow.
Les.


----------



## Eddtt (Sep 10, 2016)

Perfect. Look forward to fitting them.


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Les

Could I order a set please.

Thanks & kind regards
Lorijay


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

lorijay said:


> Hi Les
> 
> Could I order a set please.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## lorijay (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Les
Payment sent. Email with address etc sent.

Thanks & kind regards
Lorijay


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nmc880 said:


> Pm sent


Which you removed before sending it it says. :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All 3 sets of handle covers paid for sent today first class.


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Sorry that was my fault, sent another pm


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Nmc880 said:


> Sorry that was my fault, sent another pm


PM recieved and replied.


----------



## Nmc880 (Jul 3, 2016)

Payment sent, many thanks


----------



## Failbait (Aug 5, 2016)

Can't PM you (guess due to a post count of.. 0), can you please hit me up with some info for a pair, shipped to Denmark?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Failbait said:


> Can't PM you (guess due to a post count of.. 0), can you please hit me up with some info for a pair, shipped to Denmark?


PM sent.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

First off, I bought some velcro fixing covers from an eBay seller, but they were a poor fit & just to bulky for my liking so I sent them back for a refund.

Then last weekend, I fitted a pair of Les's excellent covers and am very pleased with the results. I used Evostick Timebond contact adhesive, which was very easy to work with. Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

gerontius said:


> View attachment 1
> First off, I bought some velcro fixing covers from an eBay seller, but they were a poor fit & just to bulky for my liking so I sent them back for a refund.
> 
> Then last weekend, I fitted a pair of Les's excellent covers and am very pleased with the results. I used Evostick Timebond contact adhesive, which was very easy to work with. Here are a couple of pics:


Very nice John and they look the biz mate, Glad you like them. I agree about the eBay ones and as well as being saggy. poor fitting and bulky they are also more expensive then the ones I make and sell. I try to make them to look OEM as much as is possible and most agree they do look just that. I don't sell them on the bay as I would rather supply the guys here and have sold many sets over the years. I only choose good quality leather used for quality leather clothing not thick leather often used in furniture. The best leather being the thinnest leather. I have just purchased a large quantity of such leather so if anybody else would like a set then PM me or if you can't PM yet put a post on here or email me.

I fitted a set to a members car on here about 5 years ago and he reports they are as good as the day I fitted them. Here is a pic of one of them.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

*Before.*

*Thick, baggy and ill fitting and £27 a set posted. * 










*
and after at £8-50p a set inc first class postage .*


----------



## MadAnt (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi Les

I'd like to purchase a set if you can PM me details?.

Regards

Antony


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PMs replied to


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Les, I can't work out how to send a Pm, or even if I'm allowed to as a newbie [smiley=bomb.gif] :roll: can you message me so I can order a pair please.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Got your Pm Les and sent you an email with my Addy. How many posts before I can make a Pm?
Good here innit 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Allspeed said:


> Got your Pm Les and sent you an email with my Addy. How many posts before I can make a Pm?
> Good here innit 8)


Got your PM and replied, somebody else will have to answer your question but 50 comes to mind.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

I can't send PMS yet, so a thank you and a big thumbs up to Les and his door pull covers. Fitted mine today, look great and goodbye scabby black plastic :mrgreen:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Allspeed said:


> I can't send PMS yet, so a thank you and a big thumbs up to Les and his door pull covers. Fitted mine today, look great and goodbye scabby black plastic :mrgreen:


Glad your pleased with them and yes they make a hell of a difference to those old tired cat scratchers :lol:


----------



## Gazer (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Les, could you send details so that I can order please. Cheers Gary

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Gazer said:


> Hi Les, could you send details so that I can order please. Cheers Gary
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Not letting me PM you at the moment perhaps because you are new. I will try again later.


----------



## TT2000Q (Oct 25, 2016)

Where are they from? Would like to have a look


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TT2000Q said:


> Where are they from? Would like to have a look


 I make them.


----------



## TT2000Q (Oct 25, 2016)

Any pics?


----------



## dimpelman (May 12, 2016)

Hi Les

I'd like to purchase a set if you can PM me details?.

Regards

Jorrit


----------



## Gazer (Nov 27, 2014)

Do I need more posts Les ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PMs sent to both the above now guys.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Both sets of handle covers sent today first class post.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Both sets of handle covers sent today first class post.


----------



## Gazer (Nov 27, 2014)

Cheers Les

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazer (Nov 27, 2014)

Got mine a few days ago, will fit when I find time. Comprehensive instructions and speedy delivery. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## A2inA2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Les-

Interested in your door handle covers. Too new to the site to PM, but have already learned so much.

Can you send me a PM? Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A2inA2 said:


> Hi Les-
> 
> Interested in your door handle covers. Too new to the site to PM, but have already learned so much.
> 
> Can you send me a PM? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

2 sets of door handle covers posted yesterday inc one set to the USA. 
Thanks guys hope you like them.


----------



## Yashin (Sep 10, 2016)

Look great, I've dropped you a PM Les.

Cheers


----------



## ibuckley (Feb 16, 2020)

les said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Interested in your door handle covers. Too new to the site to PM. Are you still making these?


Thanks
Ian


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ibuckley said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les,
> ...


????
Are you looking for a set?


----------



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Les,
Are you still making these?
If you are how much are they?
Cheers Jason


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaydog said:


> Hi Les,
> Are you still making these?
> If you are how much are they?
> Cheers Jason


Yes mate, I make them to order £11.50 a set with postage and easy to fit instructions. No need to remove the door cards they wrap around.


----------



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Sounds like a good deal. How would I pay for a set? I can't use pm function at the moment still to new to the forum.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaydog said:


> Sounds like a good deal. How would I pay for a set? I can't use pm function at the moment still to new to the forum.


PM sent.


----------



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Details sent through PayPal. 
I look forward to installing them. 
Thanks Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaydog said:


> Details sent through PayPal.
> I look forward to installing them.
> Thanks Les


Payment recieved will be posted today.
Cheers.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Misteralz PayPal gives me an address in Aberdeen not the Netherlands. I need your correct address mate.


----------



## Misteralz (Feb 19, 2020)

Sent it to your paypal email!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Misteralz said:


> Sent it to your paypal email!


Yep got it now. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Misteralz said:


> Sent it to your paypal email!


Yep got it now. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## Misteralz (Feb 19, 2020)

You're a star, thanks!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

3 sets left ready to go guys.
£11.50p posted first class to addresses in the UK, will also post abroad for £13.50p. Payment via PayPal. Comes with easy to fit instructions no need to remove the handles or door cards, simply glue in place.


----------



## Jaydog (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Les,
I received the door handle covers today. They look really good quality and thank you for sending them out so quickly.
I'll be fitting these in the next week after I get some adhesive for them.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Jaydog said:


> Hi Les,
> I received the door handle covers today. They look really good quality and thank you for sending them out so quickly.
> I'll be fitting these in the next week after I get some adhesive for them.


Glad you like them, thanks for letting me know they have arrived safely.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a few more leather handle covers ready to go if anybody wants any. £11.50p posted to addresses within the UK £13.50 to the rest of the world.


----------



## PhilipNot (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi Les. I'm interested in the leather handle covers. Can you ship to South Africa perhaps?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PhilipNot said:


> Hi Les. I'm interested in the leather handle covers. Can you ship to South Africa perhaps?


Yep, I have shipped all over the world. I will PM you details.


----------



## PhilipNot (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks. Otherwise please email Philipnottingham"atsign"gmail.com


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PM sent Phil.


----------



## PhilipNot (Jul 16, 2020)

Sorted. Thanks again


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Recieved. A set with easy to fit instructions will be sent tomorrow for you.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All handle covers posted during the week, first class or airmail.
Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PhilipNot said:


> Sorted. Thanks again


Hi phil can you contact me with the address you wish me to send the handle covers to please. Here is my email address 
[email protected] 
Cheers
Les.


----------



## PhilipNot (Jul 16, 2020)

I've emailed the UK address to the email address you sent me - please confirm receipt

Thanks

Philip


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

PhilipNot said:


> I've emailed the UK address to the email address you sent me - please confirm receipt
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philip


Got it, will post today signed for first class.


----------



## PhilipNot (Jul 16, 2020)

Cool. Send me paypal payment request and will sort you out soonest


----------



## Milky_Way (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi les, interested to buy a pair !

I'll try to use the email mentionned above. Please confirm me the receipt. Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Milky_Way said:


> Hi les, interested to buy a pair !
> 
> I'll try to use the email mentionned above. Please confirm me the receipt. Thanks


Recieved and reply sent.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I have 3 more sets available and ready to post. First come first served. £11-50 a set to addresses within the UK £13-50 ROTW.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Anymore for anymore guys. I have 2 people wanting sets of door pull leather covers that I will be posting out tomorrow. Just drop me a PM if interested.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

All leather pull handle covers paid for posted this afternoon.
Cheers guys.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Another set posted yesterday. I have 3 more sets of these handle covers available if anybody would like a set.
Cheers
Les


----------

